# New tank, whats compatible



## fishguy101 (Nov 21, 2013)

Good evening guys and girls, i am looking to build a tank either a 50 to 75 gals depending what i can get my hands on. Right now i am just in the planning stages but have a general idea on what fish i want . I would love to have a Jaguar cichlid but i know a 50 gal is to small for an adult but hence why i am leaner for a 75. But i dont want just one fish i am no expert hence why i am here, i would like to have a school of smaller fish to be in the tank and maybe one other medium cichlid. What small school fish would fit in this tank you think? I hate silver dollar with a passion. Also would anyone know the actual name of a jaguar? i owned 2 tanks years ago a 55 and a 75. had a oscar, red redvil and what i thought at the time was Labeled jaguar turned out to grown into a salvi which turns out looks exactly the same when they babies. filter wise i am unsure whats out there these days but think ill go with a canister type my only other concern is i am debating on sand but am unsure how well it works with a strong filter and these type of fish.

Thanks for your time and input.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

The scientific name for a Jag is Parachromis managuensis. They are a Central American species, not a South American. They can easily surpass 12in with males reaching 16+. No school of smaller fish will be able to coexist with a mature Jag as they are a predatory species and will eventually eat them. If your really wanting a Jag, a solo fish will eventually need a 75gal to itself, with a 6ft tank being ideal for a pair.


----------



## fishguy101 (Nov 21, 2013)

well back to the drawing board, maybe ill just go with a smaller tank 30-40gals? looking to have a "king of the tank" then a small school of something.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

No reason to go smaller, a 75gal has a great footprint that allows you quite an array of stocking options. When you say a "small school" are you referring to something like a school of Tetra species.. or another species of cichlid?


----------



## fishguy101 (Nov 21, 2013)

something like barbs


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

You could get a Herichthys carpintis (green texas.) Add a school of Colombian tetras (a new, personal, favorite of mine...pics don't do justice, IMO.) Add some small catfish for a bottom dweller, like pepper corydoras, and you're done!
Disclaimer: I've never kept a texas, but I see this type of tank often, so it should work but the texas may eat the tetras if his mouth ever outsizes their body height.


----------



## MikeDintheHouse (Nov 25, 2013)

Cj has no idea what he is talking about do you know long it actually takes for that fish to grow to that size and the chances of it actually being that size its all if's and but's dont worry about what he has to say bud if you want one get it and you could put some silver dollars in there with it as they get about 4-5in (6 max rare) and honestly just get a good filter and you will be set all fish are DIFFERENT not all are as hostile as you think *** had angels with oscars before in a 50 and did just fine


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Hah.. yes. I indeed have no idea what I am talking about. :roll:

Strong words coming from someone who's never met me.. has been a member on this forum for what looks to be less than 4 hours.. and clearly doesn't know how to use punctuation when attempting to develop a sentence. =D>


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

MikeDintheHouse said:


> Cj has no idea what he is talking about do you know long it actually takes for that fish to grow to that size and the chances of it actually being that size its all if's and but's dont worry about what he has to say bud if you want one get it and you could put some silver dollars in there with it as they get about 4-5in (6 max rare) and honestly just get a good filter and you will be set all fish are DIFFERENT not all are as hostile as you think I've had angels with oscars before in a 50 and did just fine


This is not good advice. It doesn't set OP up for success long term. Every fish fits in a container that is larger than it. Doesn't mean it should live its life in that container, though. This is the same kind of thought process that leads people in high-rise single-bedroom apartments to get large dogs. Because they want a puppy. Who cares if it doesn't work out long-term, they'll just "donate" it to a shelter if things don't work out.


----------



## MikeDintheHouse (Nov 25, 2013)

So a full grown jaguar doesnt fit in a 75g tank happily who are you animal patrol for fish it will be fine it has about 5 feet to swim calm down kid


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

MikeDintheHouse said:


> So a full grown jaguar doesnt fit in a 75g tank happily who are you animal patrol for fish it will be fine it has about 5 feet to swim calm down kid


 Good thing 75s are 4 feet long...oh, you didn't know? Nice.


----------



## MikeDintheHouse (Nov 25, 2013)

All of them arent 4 feet long?Oh kthx try again you obviously dont know anything it also has more room to swim in width


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

The longs are 18" deep and only 13" tall.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## fishguy101 (Nov 21, 2013)

How large of a tank does a green texs need 55 or 75g


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I would choose a 75g, but a 55g would work, too. I just personally find 55s hard to aquascape, since they aren't that deep.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

MikeDintheHouse said:


> Cj has no idea what he is talking about do you know long it actually takes for that fish to grow to that size and the chances of it actually being that size its all if's and but's dont worry about what he has to say bud if you want one get it and you could put some silver dollars in there with it as they get about 4-5in (6 max rare) and honestly just get a good filter and you will be set all fish are DIFFERENT not all are as hostile as you think I've had angels with oscars before in a 50 and did just fine


It's fine to have a difference in a opinion but do so respectfully. Please do not come in here on your second day and start insulting other members and insinuate they have no idea what they are talking about based on one sentence you may disagree with.


----------

